

Peddling Luck - video of Zed Shaw's presentation at BubbleConf 2012 - paulsilver
https://vimeo.com/53494258

======
tinco
If you watch the talk beyond the nerdy comedy intro you'll find he gives a
very nice down to earth view on how big entrepreneurs fail in actually
teaching you how to run a startup or develop a succesful product.

I think this is a must watch if you've been hooked on too many entrepreneur
books and blogs lately :)

~~~
roopeshv
fuck you, tinco.

(you are the same tinco, right?)

~~~
tinco
yes :P

